# Rogue Door Damage



## TRW (Jun 18, 2012)

Rogue Door Hinge Damage - a set on Flickr

I have a 2011 Rogue with damage to front edge of drivers door.
This damage was caused by the door coming into contact with the hinges.
The mechanism which limits how far the door would open has failed. 
I have also found pictures of another Rogue on Flickr with the same door damage.


----------



## Tom Foltz (Jan 26, 2015)

TRW said:


> Rogue Door Hinge Damage - a set on Flickr
> 
> I have a 2011 Rogue with damage to front edge of drivers door.
> This damage was caused by the door coming into contact with the hinges.
> ...


I had not seen your post when I posted yesterday. We have a 2013 Rouge and a 2009 Versa- same situation you describe. Where you able to get Nissan to pay to repair the damage to yours and did anyone ever find a permanent fix for it? So far, both the dealer and Nissan Customer Affairs have taken no responsibility; they claim we are opening the door too far.


----------

